# help with girlfriends weight



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

After a bit of help please, gf has changed her diet the last 3 weeks and started working out gently following a major operation in October (total abdominal hysterectomy) and put on 6lbs in the 3 weeks. The last year she's been able to do very little because of her illness, and has done really well the last 3 weeks by eating clean and cutting out our usual Friday night take away and any snacks. She's started exercising, 30 minutes cardio every day on the cross trainer and walking the dog twice a day too. Also been doing weights, heavy compound exercises and has out 6lbs on which has disheartened her.

Any ideas why this is? I need to keep her positive!


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

probably a little muscle and water weight give it time, also use myfitnesspal to log all the food, its easy to miss things


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Chuck the scales in the bin, use the mirror as your guide, take loads of pictures and look back at them, all the work will work it has to, tell her good luck, I'm sure she will "see" the results......


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

As above! Muscle is heavier than fat!!! She is doing compound movements she is building muscle tissue...give it time, throw scales in bin, take measurements (as stated) and take pics to compare!! She will be shocked as she won't see the changes happening, but when laid out in front of her will see the differences


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

I told my GF about keto diet, she started it 2-3 months ago and has lost 30lbs, only loosing about 1lbs a week now which is still great progress, when she started the first week she lost 8lbs, she does carb day every 2-3 week


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

Cheers all

Pretty much what I've tried to tell her but wanted some more evidence to back me up  She's cool now (I think), she tried on a jumper earlier and it was 'a bit looser' than before, even though she has this additional 6lbs she doesnt want.. I've locked the scales in the garage and we are going to do the photo diary to keep track of progress. We think she has a naturally very muscular gene-pool (only knows her brother) so i've tried to explain that some people will naturally build muscle at the slightest sight of a dumbell, whereas me I have to eat everything bar the kitchen sink to just maintain a bit of size...

grrr lucky cow

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Most importantly, what is her current diet?


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey Papa Laz

She doesnt have a strict diet as such, as struggled to eat prior to her op for a few months becuase of the pain she was in (gotta love NHS waiting lists). she's been eating a healthy(ish) diet, for the last month. Looks something like this:

Breakfast: porridge with cranberries, whole banana and a protein shake

Lunch: chicken or tuna Burgen bread sandwich with salad

Evening meal: fish and vegetables

I know its not the recommended 6 meals a day we all talk about to grow, but shes wanting to lose weight, which I keep telling her is only a number (you know what girls are like though). She looks better now than she did 4 weeks ago, a lot smaller around her waist (was never big anyway, always been size 8-10), but its this damn 6 lbs she saw on the scales that has knocked her confidence a lot. Like I said she holds (and probably builds muscle) easier than 90% of us guys on here (lucky cow), its just a pain trying to explain you can be heavier on the scales, but look smaller than most girls who dont train

Grrrr


----------

